# LCD TV, Monitor Customers Awarded In Class Action Suit



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: TWICE


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

Just filed my claim. Looking back through my purchase history I was really surprised by the total number of tv's, monitors and laptops I had actually purchased. Will be interesting to see if the claims actually get paid. I have been part of several of these actions in the past, filed my claim according to requirements and never saw anything come of it.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Just filed mine...


----------

